# Req - splash screen change miui



## dicknavis00 (Jul 20, 2011)

I flashed the heinz splash screen back when i was using that rom, but i haven't used it for a while, i really love miui and was wondering if there was any way i could make my own or change it somehow


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

its built into the kernel on mtd i believe...so unless u build it urself...no


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved. keep the themes/apps forum clean for releases, please.


----------

